# Is this to my advantage?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

https://guitarzoom.com/theultimateg...390a8a5f65ea2d7a788487c94428ddc7c697e4ceb2f0c


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Depends on how you learn. When I started playing I don't think I would've developed very good habits if it wasn't for some great instructors I had. I needed one on one time from an expert who could pick apart things I wasn't doing well and encourage me on things that I had down pat. But a friend of mine who started around the same time learned all his basics to pretty advanced stuff from Paul Gilbert videos and various instruction books. He's a much more technically proficient guitarist than I am now. I've tried the online approach and I'm hopeless. Every once in a while I pick something up from a youtube lesson but it's usually just a different perspective or phrasing of something I already know.

Basically, if an online course is something you think you can benefit from, it's a damn good idea to pursue it. You just have to know what style of instruction is easiest for you to follow and absorb.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

From a personal viewpoint that whole thing seems like spam. More distubingly, I bet you anything that guy had a perm at some point in his life. It's a personal rule to disregard anyone who looks like they would've, at any point, rocked a poodle cut.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Save your cash and go youtube.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't have as much experience as half of the people here, but that link does look rather interesting to say the least.

I'm not questioning the instructor, I'm sure he's fine, but you dont REALLY know if his style of teaching caters to you. As others have said, everyone learns differently.

Like laristotle said, youtube is amazing and free as you've got guys like Rob Chapman, Marty Schwartz and countless others giving great technique lessons FOR FREE.

Something else to keep in mind is there's lots of fantastic youtuber's who give skype lessons for a fairly standard rate.

I'm not sure what type of music you're into, but a guy by the name of Garrett J Peters gives skype lessons for $45 an hour.

Although this is rather costly, you do get that one on one experience.

He is also a mind blowing player.

Here's a link to one of his videos, you can also contact him on Facebook.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Steve Stine is good guitar instructor.
Really good. Sometimes he might get too simple or too deep in the weeds, but that's mostly on the live stuff or free YouTube stuff that I've seen. And mostly, I get that feeling when he's talking about stuff I don't need to hear at that moment. So, it's more about me watching the wrong lesson than him giving the wrong lesson if you get what I'm saying.

That said, those particular courses are a lot of technique. I tend to think that those kinds of course are better for advanced intermediate types. So, if you're there, then they might make sense. What I mean is, if you've got the basics down, are comfortable soloing and generally can play whatever comes into your head, but feel like you are stuck in a rut, then these types of courses can help you expand, extend, enhance what you can already do.

I haven't seen these particular courses but I'll bet at some point in every one of them he will say, "You should already know 'xyz' and if you don't, check my course on learning 'xyz'". 
That's not a bad thing. It's just the nature of these type of courses at this level.


And yeah, he does use a spammy type of marketing template for his websites. It's unfortunate because he does have a lot of good courses. 
Do a YouTube search or follow the Guitar Zoom community on Facebook. You'll see a lot of free lessons and get a good sense of his ability.

I have a couple of his courses. 
Would I buy more? Maybe. The only reason I don't say Yes is because I have way too many courses/lessons/books already and I just don't need to add to that pile right now. Maybe when I get through what I have, I'll look at some of these technique type of courses.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like a decent package of a bunch of techniques. I guess it depends though. All of those methods can be found on line for free. I'd suggest pinpointing a certain style that you'd like to incorporate into your playing and get that down first. There is way way way too much stuff involved in all those videos to get any of it done correctly....IMO anyways.....unless you are some type of savant or something. I suppose it also begs the question....do you want to sound like another guitarist stylistically or do you want to have your own voice?

Just some thoughts Lola, you'll know what you need (sooner or later). I think your in a big experimental stage at this point, which is great. You'll find "it" at some point.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I'd look at all his youtube vids first to see if I felt it was worth it. I'm sure there's some great stuff in there, but his style isnt my cuppa in the least, so I would have difficulty trying to glean what I wanted from it. You're a huge AC/DC fan, do you think it would benefit you in the material you want to cover?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

watch/learn as many 'how to play (song) solo' on YT as you can absorb.
eventually your lead skills will develop to the point that you're trying to seek.
(did that make any sense?)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I think I'd look at all his youtube vids first to see if I felt it was worth it. I'm sure there's some great stuff in there, but his style isnt my cuppa in the least, so I would have difficulty trying to glean what I wanted from it. You're a huge AC/DC fan, do you think it would benefit you in the material you want to cover?


And I hope that didn't come across as smart-assed. His style and Angus' style are 2 very different things IMHO


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I think I'd look at all his youtube vids first to see if I felt it was worth it. I'm sure there's some great stuff in there, but his style isnt my cuppa in the least, so I would have difficulty trying to glean what I wanted from it. You're a huge AC/DC fan, do you think it would benefit you in the material you want to cover?


I have been a fan of his forever and have several dvd's of his! I did the whole 96 rock licks program! I liked it but there 's just too many licks to play and remember! It sits in the corner gathering dust! I will stick with learning AC/DC stuff off of You tube! 

This guy is my go to instructor for everything AC/DC!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> I have been a fan of his forever and have several dvd's of his! I did the whole 96 rock licks program! I liked it but there 's just too many licks to play and remember! It sits in the corner gathering dust! I will stick with learning AC/DC stuff off of You tube!
> 
> This guy is my go to instructor for everything AC/DC!


That guy is a great teacher. I picked up a few songs from his collection.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> That guy is a great teacher. I picked up a few songs from his collection.


I have been watching this guy for about a year now! He is amazing! I just wish he would reply to all the favorable comments he gets! He does rarely!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer YouTube myself. I have 3 or 4 "teachers" that give good lessons on the music i like to play. I'd still like to take lessons, but I want personal lessons. That way I can learn at apace that suits me. I find online courses can assume you know too much, or they assume you don;t know enough and either can be frustrating.


----------

